# 200 gal



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

finally got the stand into my room... now i gotta fill it up but heres my progress so far...


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i like the looks of that tank........ how much was it?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

400 for tank and stand.. its a 8' x 26 x 18t 200 gal.. well just shy of 200 gals


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's definately the hottness!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks genin.. wait till the end of the week.. my plants and stuff should b here.. hopefully itll look as beautiful in reality as it does in my head hhaa


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice tank!

Glass or acrylic? Wheres the top?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

its glass







heavier than hell... the tops are in my closet..

thanks for the comment tho..


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice tank man, its about time you got this thing set up and in your room. Remember to stock it with cichlids..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thats a sweet shape, perfect for a nice freakin shoal of pygos, you could put a dozen pyogs in there defintely long enough and wide enough


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yep im going all ternetzi in this bad boy.. it was a toss up between guppies and terns.. terns won out by a hair... not sure if im going with 8 or 10.. we'll see how many i can afford haha


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

That looks like one prime tank... I agree its the hotness!

BTW: guppies my friend would have been totally the way to go


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hope that stand dont give way


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet ass tank


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Hope that stand dont give way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah my room mates were saying theyre gonna here me scream followed by a huge splash.. hopefully that doesnt happen.. its full to the top.. no crackling sounds.. no drips.. so i think im ok







4now that is


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what kinda filtration you have planned?

must be nice to have a tank that big


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice truballa. Can you do me a favor, if u could.... could u please take pics of where the top braces are meeting the sides of the tank. I am wondering if the glass braces are inside or if they are sitting on top?

I am trying to find out for my project 113 (check sig)

THANKS in advance.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ac500, emp 400, wet dry that pumps about 1000gph, fluidized bed filter rated for 210 gals, fluval 204 and fluval 404 .. yea thas about it


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> what kinda filtration you have planned?
> 
> must be nice to have a tank that big
> 
> ...


Yeah, but dont we all want a bigger tank? 
Looks like a nice pick up for 400 bones, cant wait to see her full.

EDIT:


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That is going to be a sick tank, i can't wait to see pics of the finished product.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

would make a monster feeder tank....


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Sweet tank man! I know my babies are going to a good home. U know u have to send me pics when u get them right?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

noticed the playsand on top of the tank and the sand in the tank i hope u washed it 1st or ur gonna have MURKY water


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah i didnt wash it.. when i washed my sand for the 75 gal i did like 60 lbs and it took forever and i had to run to class today so i just have sum old filters going on the tank rite now.. should b clear in a few days mayb less


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

should have rinced the sand before you put it in your tank dumbass









eather way the tank still looks sharp as hell.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow nice tank


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

marco said:


> should have rinced the sand before you put it in your tank dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i kno ive dealt with playsand b4 i just had a time schedule to keep and wanted water in the tank haha


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

what a big mess! i think you should donate your terns to me and get a HUGE rhom.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

damn man, good luck with the stand,. Id stick soem 2x4s there ASAP.
Helps me sleep better at night.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nah the stand is solid. it does look kinda tiny in the pic haha but its big and sturdy


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

"but its big and sturdy"

I believe Captain Smith say that about the Titanic just after it hit an iceberg.....

Good luck my friend, it looks a terrific set up, but I'd certainly go for a couple of cross braces on that stand. Just to be sure...

Rich


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice tank but put some pygo natts in it and your tank will look bad ass..........


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> "but its big and sturdy"
> 
> I believe Captain Smith say that about the Titanic just after it hit an iceberg.....
> 
> ...


ill try to avoid all the icebergs in my room


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

It's not THAT cold where you live, is it ????









Rich


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

um.......let's talk about how you got that sick setup for four hundred bucks







i hope you're putting a bitchin shoal in there dude. looks awesome!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

the guy was moving and needed to get it gone..







.. im putting sum ternetzi in tehre


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

ternetzi are wonderful pygos and magnificent in a shoal like grosse gurke's beasts, but there's nothing quite like the caribe to add a little fang to your shoal. keep you guessing so to speak. maybe terns and a few caribe?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i had 5 7-9 inch caribes a few months ago.. i ended up selling them all... i want to go with a single species shoal.. for sum reason im more drawn to those.. mayb in the future ill have a 250 or something for caribe


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

roger that. sounds good. it's your nickel.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice big tank man


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> 400 for tank and stand.. its a 8' x 26 x 18t 200 gal.. well just shy of 200 gals
> [snapback]988004[/snapback]​


wish i could find a deal like that


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

are you planning on putting that on a concrete floor or a wood framed floor. 200 gallons = sowewhere around 1600 pounds plus that sand. thats alot of weight. only reason i ask is cause iam a carpenter and when I put my 100 GAL on my first floor i doubled up the floor joists. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

dude let's see some current pics


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

as requested... sand settled









almost a full tanks shot, left half, then rite half.. sorry id otn feel like getin out of my chair to take pics


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

plants should b here the next week


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

NICE SET UP


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> as requested... sand settled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me or does it look like your stand is bending in the middle. Do you have any support in the middle of the tank?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I see the middle has support but it looks like it is bending in the middle.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> I see the middle has support but it looks like it is bending in the middle.
> [snapback]993213[/snapback]​


Yea, that looks pretty wicked. It does look like its bending.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nah its not bending my camera sorta distorted the pic sorry bout that


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Will I hope your right







Would sux to have 200 gallons of water all over the floor.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha yeah it would suck.. i measured the distance to be positive cause u made me paranoid haha


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well change in plans.. ternetzi shipment got jacked up so we'll be going with 7 or 8 3inch pirayas


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

added 2 11 inch amazon swords and 2 small melon swords and a piece of driftwood on the far right side


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

added 2 11 inch amazon swords and 2 small melon swords and a piece of driftwood on the far right side


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That tank looks amazing


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Tank looks awesome, I hope I can be so fortunate to run into such a good deal.
Someone asked earlier about the floor and its strength, just curious if you checked it out to see if it is strong enough.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Looking tight as hell ma friend.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good stuff, but man, your stand still scares me.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

NICE BRO







I STILL THINK YOU SHOULD HAVE SOLD TO ME FOR $500... AND MADE A HUNDRED BUCKS


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Looking good man. Would love to see the finished product.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

should b finished by next week


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

plants finally arrived.. on the left i have my jungle vals... the middle my 2 big amazon swords and two small melon swords.. on the right i have a couple vals in the background and my floating water sprites.. tomorrow the pirayas will b added


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

water is a lil cloudy cause i stirred up the sand planting the plants but i think it came out decent.. i am ordering more water sprites and hopefully in time they will grow fast


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Very nice indeed. Great looking tank, and excellent choice in plants.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

I cant wait to see the Devils in the water....


----------



## dnz03dw (Apr 4, 2004)

woo those 10 pirayas will love that tank


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Thats a sweet tank


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice, that is a big tank


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I hear about this great water clearer liquid called "clarity" by Seachem. Anyone ever tried it... My friend has it and it's like a MICRILE for his Salt setup. I haven't tried it myself tho, but it's salt and freshwater safe. 
GIve me some feedback if u guys tried it. You should too Truballer.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah the water clears up on its own but i do add sum stuff to clear it up.. i just was in a rush to plant the plants so i stirred it up a lot.. anyways thankss for all the comments guys


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Looking good!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Looking good man!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looking good


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

What kinda lighting do you have? Are you going to add a powerhead? 
Tank looks sweet but still curious if you checked out your floor before filling the tank, want to get a tank that big and curious if you really need to reinforce floors for tanks so big. 
Also why is your water so low?
Cant wait to see the ps in the tank!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

badass


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

evaporation is why the water is low but i will b topping it off today.. i have a fluval 404 and 204 putting out cureent and a rio 1700... so im good on that.. the floor is good checked it out... and heres a lil teaser


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

looking great so far. Are you going to add an canopy to it?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

here theey are pics suck tho i needt o borrow a nice camer


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

by the look of your pirayas they thought they were back in amazon


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Very nice pirayas man!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

just hope your stand does not give way... looks pretty thin to me...

nice tank by the way !!!!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

like i said in the other thread, you lucky bastard


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice setup, one day I hope I get a big tank like that, by the way how many pirayas do you have in there


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

10


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Your set up is looking great, your pirayas are going to love it in there :nod: in no time, their going to be monsters


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks a lot guys.. still trying to get them off feeders.. hopefully it wont take long cause i want to keep these bad boiz fulll


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hmm.. hey what do you have under tank? is that necessary? (plywood)?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

wholly crap man what is total spent on that tank so var? just wanted to c if i had the budget next sum


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Any updated pics?????????/


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!! that setup is excellent man!


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

is it wise to stick 5kg of playing sand on top of the glass like that?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I thought I saw these fish for sale


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I thought I saw these fish for sale
> [snapback]1121420[/snapback]​


you did...


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Tank looks great, very natural. As for the stand; it freaks me out to see that you even trust it at all. Good Luck with the tank though


----------

